# Need help!



## Burniejnr (Nov 19, 2020)

I was looking at getting into snowboarding last year but due to injury I wasn't able too. I was given a 2nd hand snowboard as a gift from a family member but have no use for it now and it takes up alot of space. 

All I can get from it is that its a Morrow Board Radium 158cm and I've found no info online. Can anybody help?


----------



## JeffDahMoose776 (Feb 6, 2018)

its a fairly cheap beginner board. If you going to use it I would upgrade whenever you find out if you like snowboarding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Morrow is kind of a 'budget' brand of snowboard. They are/were owned by K2, and I don't know if they even make Morrows anymore. My first board was a Morrow Lithium, and I had a blast on it, but upgraded within a season or two.

If it's brand-new, unused, you might just maybe get as much as $50 for it, with bindings. I'd be more concerned that, based on the position of the stomp pad and the angles on the bindings, it looks like it's been put together backwards.


----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

That's the 2003 model year of the Radium. At that age it is a full camber board & won't be as forgiving as a board with some rocker if you are just getting into snowboarding


----------



## BlowHole666 (Nov 25, 2020)

Sell it for 30 bucks with the bindings and buy a new/used rocker off eBay. It will save your tailbone. Also bindings are not backwards but are angled wrong.


----------

